# Raising the Sugar Content – Orchid Bees Overcome the Constraints of Suction Feeding



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

"Rhythmic movements of the proboscis may help to increase convection."

That's what she said....

Thanks for this post--I'll definitely need this when I start raising those orchid bees...?!


----------

